# New Website FlickrAwards



## thedigitalpro (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi All

Thought I would quickly introduce FlickrAwards at ' Photography Competitions Live and Online now at Flickr Awards '. This new website allows you to enter your photography into over 50 live contest categories. Your pictures will go to battle with 5 others in the same category. Other members vote and once the contest has finished you are awarded points based on your finishing position. You can also earn points for choosing the correct winners in other contests.

It's absolutely free, easy to use and nothing commercial about it. It's a place to play with your pictures and have loads of fun climbing the global leader-board plus ranking up. 

I hope you can stop by and take a look. You will need to have a Flickr account to post pictures.

Thought I would share...

Many thanks

Steven


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Mar 9, 2012)

oh Look, another popularity contest on the internet!


----------



## thedigitalpro (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Joey, you mentioned 'another'. Can you provide an example of an alternative so that I can respond in a comparative manor?


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Mar 9, 2012)

I mentioned "another popularity contest", where it has a broad meaning and there are many.......... in many different forms. 

A *popularity contest* is a real or hypothetical contest in which the sole criterion for winning is how many votes one gets, such that the winner is the most liked contestant

just sayin!


----------



## thedigitalpro (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Joey

I understand your point. FlickrAwards does hope to be different. Voting is totally anonymous. During trials someone was actually top of the leader board all month with a £100 compact camera. I've got a serious volume of high end kit and still lost. I do hope people enjoy it and take it all in a light hearted way. That's what I always intended it to do. Just a bit of fun...

Many thanks

Steven


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 9, 2012)

Something is fishy. All of a sudden "10 remaining submission credits" shows up... What's the catch after that?
Very slow loading as well.


----------



## thedigitalpro (Mar 10, 2012)

Nothing fishy at all. Basically submission credits are there to encourage members to vote. If you submit a picture you loose one credit. When you vote you gain a credit. I promise you that there is nothing fishy about it. Full details are visible on the website. Not a banner ad in sight...


----------



## thedigitalpro (Mar 10, 2012)

Also sorry i missed the point about the speed. I have not noticed a speed issue. Please let me know if you still continue to suffer a speed problem.


----------

